# Problème de connexion internet



## yaooo974 (8 Octobre 2012)

Bonjours , j'ai un power book G4 et des que je me connecte a internet le message suivant apparait:
le reseau sans fil "freebox-****" ne gère pas la méthode de cryptage requise.
Je vous remercie de votre aide.

version carte sans fils : 3.4.2b1
version mac os x : 10.3.4


----------



## Oizo (8 Octobre 2012)

Les cartes wifi de ces anciens Mac ne gèrent pas le WPA/WPA2, il faut mettre une clé WEP sur la box pour que cela fonctionne, mais ce sera moins sécurisé.


----------



## yaooo974 (8 Octobre 2012)

Pourtant avec une autre mise a jour je pouvais gérer une wpa mais depuis que je l'ai réinitialiser il a une mise a jour inférieur et depuis je peux plus me connecter a internet.


----------



## Oizo (8 Octobre 2012)

Ok étonnant car que ce soit sur un PowerBook G4 ou un iBook G3, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire reconnaître une clé WPA. Et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas (j'ai cherché une solution à l'époque).

Si tu as déjà réussi c'est donc qu'un système plus récent installé sur ces machines permet de gérer le WPA, essaye de revenir à la mise à jour que tu avais auparavant (quel système ?).


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2012)

Ya une petite astuce pour le Wpa avec la FreeBox Révolution. Je ne sais pas pour les versions antérieures, ni pour MacOsX.3. 
Pour MacOsX4 et supérieurs ça fonctionne.
Ca ne coûte pas cher d'essayer&#8230;
http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/ibook-g3-fbx-revolution-wpa-1068762.html


----------



## yaooo974 (9 Octobre 2012)

Ok merci pour les solutions j'essaye et je vous contact


----------

